# 2008 First Round versus #2 Detroit Pistons



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*#2 DETROIT PISTONS (59-23)(0)* 
*VS.*
*# 6 PHILADELPHIA 76ERS (40-42)(0)*

Game 1 - Sun April 20 Philadelphia at Detroit 6:00PM 6:00PM TNT
Game 2 - Wed April 23 Philadelphia at Detroit 7:30PM 7:30PM NBATV
Game 3 - Fri April 25 Detroit at Philadelphia 7:00PM 7:00PM ESPN2
Game 4 - Sun April 27 Detroit at Philadelphia 7:00PM 7:00PM TNT
Game 5 * Tue April 29 Philadelphia at Detroit TBD TBD TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 1 Detroit at Philadelphia TBD TBD TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 3 Philadelphia at Detroit TBD TBD TNT








































*STARTERS*





























G















G















F















F















C









*DEPTH CHARTS*


















​


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm telling people, this is going to 6-7 games. Philly can win games 1,3 and 6


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers take Game One 90-86 in Auburn Hills.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What's so great about this win is the Sixers didn't even play a good first half and pulled it out. The Pistons play games too tight to the vest. If they opened up and pushed it a little they could blow a game open.

There was no point in this game where the Sixers were intimidated by the Pistons. Even early on in this season they weren't intimidated by Detroit. I predicted the Sixers to lose in six, but I said that with them holding serve in games 3&4. Maybe they can push it to seven? Push it to seven and anything can happen.

GO SIXERS!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iguodala almost had a triple double in Game One. His shooting was way off though, he can make more shots next game we are in good shape. If he wants the big pay, he needs to make the big plays.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great win by the sixers lets keep this streak going.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

good win


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I'm telling people, this is going to 6-7 games. Philly can win games 1,3 and 6


1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I really enjoyed watching this the other day and let out many gasps when Philly would miss a free throw or throw the ball away. They played well but the Pistons really missed a lot of opportunities down the stretch.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

i have a college class during game 2 :mad2:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

iversonfan 349 said:


> i have a college class during game 2 :mad2:


skip it


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

iversonfan 349 said:


> i have a college class during game 2 :mad2:


I feel you. I had an english exam during the Magic game tonight, but luckily it was easy as hell. only took me like 30 mins so i got out by eight......if its a big class tho u could always just bring a laptop to class and streamline it....that's what i would do. Good luck tho.....im pullin for Philly to pull the upset... they already stole homecourt advantage so they just gotta take care of business at home and they're set! easier said then done.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think im gonna take my lap top with me and keep up with the scores lol. I still get to see iverson play ill be home for the nugget game.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm so pissed this is on nbatv. only sixers games i get to watch all year, and they even ruin these.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Three things.

If you handcheck on defense don't flop on offense.
Sixers need some more off ball movement.
Iguodala needs to show up offensively.

I think Iggy is still pressing but he has to relax and just play his game. They might need to work some more screens to give him some space between him and his defender.

Dalembert missed out on four points by not securing the ball with two hands and finishing strong. He's finding himself in no man's land while he tries to catch and slam the ball with one motion. Sammy, a player who struggles to catch with two hands, isn't capable of doing that.

Carney needs to get some more minutes tonight.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 2 isn't looking so good for us. Looks like we can't score for ****.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's all about finishing strong. If they end up losing by 12 or less we can hope they can take the momentum over to the next game. A strong finish is important.

The Sixers are going to have to adjust in the next game. The Pistons are pretty much defending Iguodala the same way that they defended Kobe Bryant in the Finals a few years back. When he gets the ball he's automatically doubled. There are times the Sixers give Iguodala the ball and he takes it on the wing making it even easier to be trapped.

I really believe he should work to create more for others. Split the ball handling between him and Miller and allow Iguodala to create from the top of the key. Make the Pistons defense work with better movement off ball. Move the ball around and work for the best shot possible. You aren't going to consistently beat the Pistons with one shot and or dribble penetration.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well game 3 goes back to philly lets hope we could pull the next 2 out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

yikes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I love Reggie Evans and all but watching him go for offense in the low post is hilarious. Good thing Ed Stefanski has acknowledged that there is a desperate need for a four man (and size in general). That gives me hope that the need will be addressed.. I just hope it's not someone like Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Great Game 3 win tonight. 20 point blowout against the "mighty" Pistons. We win Game 4 and I have a very good feeling about the end result of this series.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

:thinking2: I watched this game and we kicked @ss without Iggy doing much of anything. This will only make people say, are the 6ers winning these games or are the pistons losing them? which would piss me off mightily, but you know they will ask.

Anyway, great game guys. Anyone else thinking 1st Rd upset?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm loving this man. I'm really loving this. I'm kinda pissed that I couldn't make it down there tonight, but I still enjoyed the hell out of it.

Maybe they read my posts and listened? The ball movement was much better, as was the off ball movement. Iguodala didn't look as much to force his offense. That's what he needed to do in game two.

Here's hoping they keep it up for game four.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea I'm with you I'm mad I couldn't get down there either. There better not be an empty seat in the house on Sunday, because I mean I know rewinding three years the fans probably didn't think the Sixers could win, but now it's 2-1 not the other way around and so they got to at least believe a little. Sixers fans can be the loudest and craziest when they want to be, so hopefully this little run is putting basketball back into the minds of the very pro-hockey and football town.

And as for Iggy, him and Lou are losing money by the game, but nonetheless minus the two bad shots he took and then compounded them by not getting back to stop Tayshaun he just needs to stay calm. If he fills up the stat sheet then he just needs to rely on the teammates to pick him up and just put them in a position to score. Since Dre Miller has to look to score more Iggy needs to be the PG in a way, especially since he's facing constant doubles.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the Pistons will alter their defensive strategy against Iguodala for the next game. Once Iguodala take a dribble they commit so much to him that it leaves them vulnerable. The thing is they have to keep playing that way because Iguodala might dominate if they let it up.

Carney needs to get some more minutes. He's too athletic, too fast, and too strong for Rip on both ends of the floor.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

The sixers have been makeing me pretty happy latley:clap:


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

The 76ers are playing really really well right now against a "playoffs built" pistons team. I wish the 76ers pull out the upset and Toronto beats Orlando. It would be great to go 2001 playoffs all over again with Toronto vs Philly. Any1 else remember that series between both teams? Vince and A.I. were unstoppable.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be anything like that series, really. But I'm all for beating toronto in the next round. 

I'm thinking pistons take 4 and 5, and sixers take 6. But at this rate, they might be able to sneak 4 away too.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thaddeus Young is going to be the Sixers' franchise player. I mean it's nothing I haven't already been saying but watching how he's responded to his first playoff experience at the age of 19 is amazing. He is so confident, and does so many little things on the floor. Despite McDyess being much larger he has frustrated McDyess every time Dice tried to post him up (forcing him to rush his shot).

He's showing some other things that have improved during the season as well. He's hit a few jumpers, showed his improved handle, and showed his improved team defense. Pistons should get used to playing the Iguodala the way they are now, because from next year and on they'll have to worry about Thad too (next year he should be getting plays called for him).


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

DWADE4 said:


> The 76ers are playing really really well right now against a "playoffs built" pistons team. I wish the 76ers pull out the upset and Toronto beats Orlando. It would be great to go 2001 playoffs all over again with Toronto vs Philly. Any1 else remember that series between both teams? Vince and A.I. were unstoppable.


Who could forget the Opposing 50s.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Aaron McKie was that dude in game 7.

That was one of the games where Iverson's shot wasn't falling and he completely deferred to someone else.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Thaddeus Young is going to be the Sixers' franchise player. I mean it's nothing I haven't already been saying but watching how he's responded to his first playoff experience at the age of 19 is amazing. He is so confident, and does so many little things on the floor. Despite McDyess being much larger he has frustrated McDyess every time Dice tried to post him up (forcing him to rush his shot).
> 
> He's showing some other things that have improved during the season as well. He's hit a few jumpers, showed his improved handle, and showed his improved team defense. Pistons should get used to playing the Iguodala the way they are now, because from next year and on they'll have to worry about Thad too (next year he should be getting plays called for him).


Maybe. I can't say right now that he'll be any better than Andre, which is pretty damn good. But Andre was just as impressive his rookie year. He was the best rookie defender I've ever seen.

As great as Thad's game is, he's got to get a better release on his shot. It's way to slow and casual for him to be a good perimeter player, and the same is true for his handle. I don't see him ever really being a franchise player, but him and Iguodala together will be incredible for a long time. If Williams develops into a 15 ppg player off the bench as well, they'll be even better. I haven't been this optomistic about the sixers' future since 01.

That game seven is about the only time that ever happened. I miss that "Mckie... for 3!" call.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's crazy how this has gone. I went from saying I'd be happy to have this series go six and now I'm kinda disapointed that it's even. The Sixers haven't developed that killer instinct yet, and I'm guessing that will come with time.

The bench did a great job building a sizable lead, but once the starters came back in it was the beginning of the end. They simply didn't have the same energy. I feel Mo stuck with them far too long in the third quarter. It also seemed like Mo was having trouble figuring out how to get Reggie out there since Maxiell was starting.

Also the Sixers doubled way too often. It was their double teaming that killed them. Also they need to tell them if Rip and Tayshaun are on the perimeter don't leave Prince to run at Rip. Rip isn't going to kill you from the arc, but Tayshaun most definitely will.

Iguodala started off strong but his play waned big time. He hasn't been able to get away from Prince, and when he shoots it on him he alters his release point so much that his shot is often. I said earlier to have him moving and go off screens but it's hard when the only big on the team that sets good screens is Evans. What he needs to do is add a turn around jumper to his repertoire (ala Jamal Mashburn). He also needs to work on tightening up his handle in the offseason.

I'm hoping for 7 games now. I still believe it gets to that point it's anyone's game.


----------

